# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как слабому человеку защититься от сильного негативного энергетического воздействия?

## Екатерина.

Я очень чувствительна к негативной энергии. Попала под сильное влияние одной личности, которая хочет меня эксплуатировать. После общения с этим человеком ощущаю страшный упадок сил, тревогу, какое-то осквернение, сильное психологическое давление и манипуляцию, контроль, страх. Окружающие говорят, что в обществе этого человека я выгляжу зомбированной. На расстоянии начинаю приходить в чувства. Сейчас этот человек достаточно далеко, но я все еще чувствую на себе это влияние, хоть и не так сильно. Он никак не может оставить меня в покое. Не знаю, как защититься от этого воздействия. Пожалуйста, подскажите.

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Екатерина!
У Вас очень серьезный вопрос. Хотя кто-то может не воспринимать это так. В книге "Путешествие домой" Радханатха Свами приводит очень яркий подобный пример. В этом примере единственным лекарством была молитва - святое имя. Что происходит с Вами, когда Вы читаете молитву - как меняется Ваша ситуация?
С кем еще у Вас такие ситуации происходят? Или только с одним человеком?
Почему Вы называете себя слабой? У меня есть большие сомнения на этот счет.
Расскажите о себе подробнее, что сочтете нужным - в форуме или по почте.
Для чего-то эта ситуация Вам дана. И вместе с ней есть решение.

----------


## Екатерина.

Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ! Пишу сюда, думаю, многим это может пригодиться.

Я часто чувствую на себе влияние зависти или сплетней окружающих людей, просто чувствую, что это имеет место. Появляется упадок сил, даже какое-то состояние, похожее на депрессию. Но такие сильные неприятные ощущения появляются только после общения с этим человеком. Слабой я себя называю потому, что очень легко поддаюсь этому энергетическому влиянию. После серьезных проблем в общении с ним я сильно заболела, сбился гормональный фон, появились осложнения. Когда углубляюсь в духовную практику - киртан, джапа, книги, Гуру Махарадж - чувствую, что начинаю на все смотреть как-бы со стороны, вижу, как все происходит. И он начинает сразу беспокоиться, пытается вернуть регулярное общение, уверяет, что все хорошо, я должна быть с ним, он хороший и тп. Я бы могла охарактеризовать его как энергетического вампира что ли.. Его поведение часто оказывается манипулятивным. Но это неосознанно.

На самом деле отношения изначально были романтическими, он сделал предложение, но друг познается в беде. В трудных ситуациях Кришна открыл мне глаза на то, какой противоречивой личностью он является. И в быту, и в духовной жизни. Мой отказ он воспринимает очень импульсивно, со слезами, говорит, что очень любит, готов исправиться, все на свете для этого сделает. Хотя ситуация показывает обратное. Сейчас все "зависло" где-то посередине. Я пытаюсь отдалиться, углубиться в Святое Имя. Он пытается всячески меня вернуть, убеждая меня, что все будет хорошо и нам просто суждено быть вместе. 

Трудно быть счастливым, подавляя все свои интересы, вытерпливая столько вещей, сколько я терпела; практически невозможно согласиться быть с человеком, от которого не знаешь, чего ожидать. Не каждый, кто рядится в одежды вайшнава, является вайшнавом. Слова - это одно, но кто знает что будет дальше.
Имея столько сомнений и нерешенных вопросов, нельзя ответить ему "да". Но что-то внутри не позволяет ответить "нет". Не хочется причинять боль человеку, который тебя любит, каким бы он ни был. У каждого столько хороших качеств... Хотя, даже несмотря на это, после пережитой тяжелой болезни (заставившей меня предаться, молиться, углубляться) я увидела, как все время нашего общения я просто находилась под сильным влиянием, даже собственного страха - я боялась его и своего будущего, если буду с ним. 

Понимаю, что смогу быть "счастливой" с ним некоторое время, но потом придется очень много страдать. И в духовной практике сильные разногласия..
Хочу отпустить его - мирно и дружелюбно, несмотря ни на что, но он не отпускает. Когда отдаляюсь - он ведет себя как брошенный ребенок, это причиняет боль и мне. Но чувствую, что я освобождаюсь от тяжелого влияния. Сейчас он говорит, что на все готов, все что угодно, только чтоб не терять меня. Но я понимаю, что потом вернется обратно, если продолжу общение - опять придется нести этот груз негатива. 
Даже сама запуталась, в чем мой вопрос. Планы Бога известны Ему одному.
Очень беспокоит это состояние "подвешенности", осознание того, что находилась как-бы под контролем. Пришлось много страдать. 
Но все равно сомневаюсь, Кришна мне его послал или майя. Вижу в нем очень большой духовный потенциал, но он неправильно используется. Множество хороших качеств, большое сердце. Удивляюсь, как могут в человеке, в преданном, уживаться такие добрые качества и ужасная низость, психологический контроль, давление..
Фактически мы находимся на разных уровнях, многие старшие (духовные авторитеты) говорили мне, что я несколько выше него и чтобы быть с ним, мне нужно спуститься во всех отношениях, а потом поднять его, поднимаясь вместе с ним. Мне кажется, я этого не осилю. Есть страх совершить ошибку, жалеть потом. Думаю: нужно просто перетерпеть все трудности, или это обречено на провал с самого начала?

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Екатерина!
Мне показалось, что Вы чувствуете ответственность за этого человека, как за ребенка. Как будто Вы обязаны позаботиться о нем. Нет ли за этим сценария в Вашей жизни, где Вы, например, движимы чувством возможной вины, спасаете кого-то, беря на себя больше чем надо, или играете роль благодетеля? Что произойдет, если представить, что взрослый человек сам ответственен за свою жизнь? 
Ситуация, которую Вы описали, конечно не сулит ничего хорошего, как минимум в браке. Вы и сами это отметили. Однако секрет в том, почему Вас не отпускает эта ситуация. Подумайте над сценариями, посмотрите, к каким событиям в детстве они ведут, с чего это началось? По карме Вам пришла такая судьба, а Ваш знакомый - видимо кто-то из прошлого, Ваш хороший учитель по рассказу. Что-то Вы друг другу возможно должны остались. Но это не главное. Важно то, что Вы знаете, как поступить разумно, советуетесь со старшими преданными. Это первое. Второе - то, что Вы стараетесь не делать резких движений (ведь Он реально страдает). Третье - Вы развиваете отношения с Господом - чем сильнее эта связь, тем слабее все остальные кармические связи. Хорошо, что Вы заботитесь о себе. Став сильной, Вы сможете помочь и своему знакомому стать действовать по-взрослому.
Предлагаю сосредоточиться на двух моментах - развитие отношений с Господом и забота о себе. Эти два момента наиболее актуальны. Их можно обсудить подробнее, исследовать прошлое, найти занозы, которые Вам жить мешают. Так все постепенно нормализуется.

----------

